# DX code for bile reflux (not acid refllux)



## coderguy1939

I'd appreciate some input from anyone who has coded this diagnosis before.


----------



## KimmHall

*Bile Reflux*

Bile reflux (aka Bile reflux gastritis).....535.40 (without mention of hemorrhage) or 535.41 (with hemorrhage).

Hope this helps.


----------



## coderguy1939

Thanks for you help, Kimm.


----------



## KimmHall

*Bile reflux*

Anytime


----------

